# my brothers first buck



## walkerdogman85 (Oct 22, 2011)

This is his first buck we stalked him and shot him after he stood up


----------



## dmbenjamin (Jul 28, 2012)

Congrats on his first one, but why shoot such a small buck this eatly in the season? Jw. To each his own. Happy hunting.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on a great hunt. theres nothing like that first buck. or thats the way it was with me. my first buck was the first time i really went gun hunting. i had hunted some private property alittle with a ml but didnt even see a deer.

then went with a shotgun to some state property the next year with some friends during the gun season. i seen deer down by the river the first day, so the second day i moved down to the river and climbed a tree. about 9:00 i got my 10 pointer.

he was on the other side, so i had to wade the river then bring him back across. then my friends draged the deer on in for me and told me to get to the van and get out of my wet clothes. it was very cold and snowing. but i got my first deer and my first buck.
sherman

oh yea that was bacl in the winter of 81. and dont let no body get to you about the size of the deer. most hunters would be glad to get that deer. and for your first its a great start.

one more thing. you need to read the thread if its brown its down.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Congrats on your first buck sounds like an exciting story too. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Oct 22, 2011)

We hunt for meat and he has limited time with his job


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Good job man.. Especially for stalking one on the ground for his first deer.. That's pretty cool!!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice deer and to take it stalking with a bow, what a thrill. Congrats!


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

We got out the woods and decided to watch the power line and we saw a buck 350 yards out and decided to stalk. We got within 20 yards of him while he was bedded down. I drew back and he decided to take off...he stopped again at 61 yards with a broadside shot. When I shot he turned away and the arrow hit him in the spine and he dropped on the spot. We went up and put one through the heart. I know he isn't big but I won't have much time to hunt this year. Like my brother said below we meat hunt. All in all I am happy with how it went down and glad to get my first buck on the ground. Now it's time to start processing.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

61yds? Now that's confidence. Congrats on the buck.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Congrats. Hope many more to come. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

sherman51 said:


> dont let no body get to you about the size of the deer. most hunters would be glad to get that deer. and for your first its a great start.


Absolutely correct, first buck with a bow, don't worry about the size. Guy who made the orginal comment was out of line.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Any deer taken by stalking is a true trophy. Have been hunting for 20 years and have killed plenty of deer but never taken one by stalking with a bow! Great job. Congrats.


----------



## eyecatchin (Apr 28, 2012)

Congrats Monster7!! Not everyone has the time to "trophy" hunt.Also trophys dont taste so well....Keep up the stalk game!!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Way to go! A stalk on a buck with a bow for 1st buck is great. I still have not found a good recipe for the horns.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats on a fine buck. Ive killed 14 deer total, 5 bucks... the one i'm still most proud of was a doe i stalked within 10 yards... makes you feel like you really earned it when stalking.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

congrats on the kill man. giant or not your first buck is a trophy....i know my first one was a young 5 pointer and couldnt have been happier.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Oct 22, 2011)

we had alot of fun this last weekend and alot of meat to eat this winter


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

fshnteachr said:


> Absolutely correct, first buck with a bow, don't worry about the size. Guy who made the orginal comment was out of line.


I totally agree the sport of deer hunting was made so we can harvest them for the meat not the rack people!


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

eyecatchum2 said:


> Way to go! A stalk on a buck with a bow for 1st buck is great. I still have not found a good recipe for the horns.


Haha I got a kick out of this...let me know if you come up with something lol


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Oct 22, 2011)

I hope to make it out in a week when you come back hope to shoot a monster...


----------

